# Need some names! Only survivor of a tragic "birth"



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, as some of you know, I was expecting kids from my doe Moon, on March 7th, her due date. She went into labor on March 9th, but things weren't progressing and she was acting strangely and I was getting very concerned.
I gloved up and checked her, cervix was closed shut! No way for the kids to come out. So I worked on stimulating her cervix for hours, hoping and praying it would open and she could deliver the kids. But it wouldn't open, true ringwomb. 
By 9 am on March 10th, I made the decision to put her down and get the kids out by c-section. She had buck/doe twins inside. The doe was the kid in the canal trying to come out, but there was no way she could. She was gone, couldn't get her going, no heartbeat or anything. I thought the buck was gone too, but I felt a heartbeat and immediately started swinging him to get the fluid out, and mouth to mouth to get him breathing. 
Took a good 5 minutes to get his first gasp, I swear at least 5oz of fluid came streaming from his lungs over the course of those 5 minutes, he was just full of goo and fluid. Took another 2 hours before his breathing cleared and regulated and he stopped shaking. 
And amazingly enough, neither kid was distressed. Both had clean sacks and fluids!

He had a rough way into this world, but he had the will to survive. Over the course of his first 12 hours I was able to get 10oz into him, and he drank almost 5oz this morning, so he's getting stronger and learning to suck from the bottle better!
Pooping and peeing great, he's bright and alert, sweet little boy.

His mother got her name because of how she was born. The Light of the Moon. She was born during a power outage, at midnight, delivered by the light of the moon. She was 4yrs old, would have been 5 on April 5th. Way too soon, she had so many years ahead of her. It isn't the same without her here.

I think this boy deserves a name just as fitting as his mother did hers. 
At 7lbs 10oz, this is the one and only baby I have to remember her by. He's earned a special place here, and I hope he'll be around for a long time!
Thanks for reading, and name suggestions!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He is so cute! I think the name Legend was suggested in the chat thread and I really like it for him.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, I like Legend too.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Moon's Legacy as the only survivor or Survivor Moon


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I like Moon's Legacy


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Prodigy comes to mind. Also, Eclipse.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I like Moon's Legacy better than Legend


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like Moons Legend, or Legend of the Moon (or something like that)


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Me too. Very fitting!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well whatever he gets registered as, everyone here has nicknamed him Fenris :lol: He's eaten 16.5-17oz today so far, so we're a big step forward from yesterday. He has full suck reflex now, something he didn't have at all yesterday, and he seems to be pretty happy


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay for......Fenris:lol:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss, that is so hard, I am just glad you got a beautiful boy out of it.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Fenris of the Moon? :0


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you, I'm glad he's here too! 

Hmm, doesn't quite roll off the tongue :lol: 
I doubt any of you know the idea behind the nickname of Fenris, so I'll shed some light of that 
It's scandinavian mythology (I think), Fenris was a giant and powerful wolf that had the power to threaten the Gods. So nicknaming him that, was for the hopes that he would be a big, powerful buck


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thank you, I'm glad he's here too!
> 
> Hmm, doesn't quite roll off the tongue :lol:
> I doubt any of you know the idea behind the nickname of Fenris, so I'll shed some light of that
> It's scandinavian mythology (I think), Fenris was a giant and powerful wolf that had the power to threaten the Gods. So nicknaming him that, was for the hopes that he would be a big, powerful buck


It was just an idea, since I did happen to know the mythology... but couldn't think of anything wittier. xP


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol. I can't figure out how I'd incorporate it all in there either, or whether or not to include his nickname :lol:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Once in a Blue Moon, Blue Moon for short? Since its an amazing and rare solar occurrence...

Moon's Legacy is a cool name!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would have done Once in a Blue Moon, but she has a past doe kid with that name, rats! His would have fit it better, because how often are they born that way?!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I actually like Fenris of the Moon as well  I have always loved the myth of Fenris, it's really cool.  In one of my favorite books, there is a she-wolf named Tor, and Tor and Fenris are mates.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Could be Moon's Fenris ?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Whatever you decide to name him he is beautiful.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Moon's Caesar.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Moon of Hope
Twilight Moon
Moons Eclipse
Moon Walker
Moons Mighty Fenris


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Moons Legacy Fennis
Fennis Moon's Legacy


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

The Spanish word for "miracle" is "Milagro". How about Milagro Moon?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Legend of Fenris
Legendary Fenris


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

*Oberon is a moon of Uranus. Triton is the name of a Neptune's moon. 
*


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Moon Light Legacy
Moon Lit Legacy


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.  :hugs: I like Fenris!


----------



## BarteePygmygoats22 (Feb 2, 2014)

Moonlight


Bartee Pygmy and Nubian Goats


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm terrible at names. I have a girl who names all my goats for me. She is a super fan of Supernatural so most of mine are named after evil demons. Your boy is beautiful! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

alikat72 said:


> She is a super fan of Supernatural so most of mine are named after evil demons.


Think I'd find a new person to name my goats :/ That'd creep me out!


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Think I'd find a new person to name my goats :/ That'd creep me out!


I've been having all doelings, so even with their "evil" names they are Luci, Lili, Ruby & Eve for now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well that's good!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well after talking to some important people... :lol: His registered name will be LightOfTheMoon's Fenris  I did like legacy, but Fenris had more meaning behind it. 
Here's today's photo shoot  and his first day outside, other than the 5 minutes I had him out for the 1st set of pictures, it had been raining the other 2 days.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

He's so cute! And all legs


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So cute and such a great name. Sorry for your losses but I am glad you have him.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

It looks like he's wearing knee socks! Adorable!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh he's adorable ! Love the name too , perfect 
The name Fenris is really nice . Fits him 
Love the kitty with him , looks like they are buddies , lol.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

He is so adorable and I love the name too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He is such a sweet heart, he likes it when I pick him up and hold him, or when I bring him outside. He likes going on "adventures" out there, and he comes back to me when he gets tired, so I pick him up and bring him back to the house so he can nap in his box. He'll usually fall asleep in my arms on the way back to the house :lol: 
He got to meet the does yesterday, Coup really liked him, she's never gotten to raise her babies before, and he got to meet his dad, who was very interested in seeing him.
Oddly enough, the day after Fenris was "born", his dad, Nehru, seemed to have crippled himself. For the past three days he's been walking on his knees. I think he broke his right front foot/ one of the toes. When he stands on it (rarely), the whole foot knuckles over like contracted tendons, and it knuckles over to the right. So maybe the right toe on the right front is broken?

Anyway, the little piggy is eating almost 2qts a day now, he started out at 7lbs 10oz and he weighs 10lbs 6oz tonight  He didn't gain hardly anything the 1st day with all the difficulties, but he's growing!


----------

